# mySQl datenbank Logindaten in seperater datei schützen (verschlüsselt?)



## Myar (11. August 2008)

Hallöchen!

wenn ich eine MySQl Verbindung wie hier herstelle:


```
public static Connection makeMySQLConnection(String server, String port, String database, String user, String password){
		
		Connection conn = null;
		
		try{
			// Treiber laden
			DriverManager.registerDriver(new com.mysql.jdbc.Driver());
			
			// Verbindung herstellen
			String str = "jdbc:mysql://" + server + ":" + port + "/" + database;
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection(str, user, password);
			
		}catch(SQLException e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		return conn;
	}
```

Wäre es sinnvoll (da ich dieser Methode die Verbindungsdaten an anderen Stellen übergebe), diese in einer seperaten datei abzuspeichern, aber diese dann auch, wenn ich das Programm weiter gebe, zu verschlüsseln, so dass sie nciht ausgelesen werden kann.

Ich stehe nur aufm Schlauch, wie das funktionieren soll. 
Oder gibt es da eine bessere Möglichkeit?

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Looky (11. August 2008)

Moin,

das ist auf jedenfall sinnvoll, da auch bei der obfuskierung strings nicht maskiert werden. Schau ma hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/212543-verschluesselung.html


----------



## Myar (11. August 2008)

Hm, klingt schonmal interessant. damit ließe sich der inhalt einer Datei verschlüsseln, aber wie bekomme ich es erstmal hin, dass ich die Variablen "server, database, username etc." in eine datei packe in der Form ungefähr:

SERVER="localhost"
DATABASE="datenbank"
etc.

Und ich dann diese Werte in die Variablen stecken kann?

Irgendwo im WWW habe ich mal eine solche Klasse und Datei gefunden. Nur nach Datenverlust finde ich das nicht wieder *seufz*
Das waren nur wenige Zeilen Code...

Ne Idee?

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Looky (11. August 2008)

Ähm.... ich hoffe das ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Du weißt nicht wie du eine Datei erstellen sollst, die du mit deinem Java i wieder auslesen kannst?

OK, falls dem so ist, arbeite doch am besten mit einer properties Datei, in der Form:


```
server=127.0.0.1
database=meineoma
benutzer=meinopa
passwort=meinemama
```

Guckst du hier:
http://www.rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/...el_11_006.htm#Rxx365java11006040003911F047100


----------



## Myar (11. August 2008)

Das mit den Properties kannte ich bisher wirklich nicht und habe keien Andeutung oder so dahin gefunden...

Vielen Dank dir, damit hast du mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

Gruß
Myar


----------

